# 1973 Datsun 620 V8 conversion



## S 10 KID (May 11, 2010)

my buddy recently got a '73 datsun 620 and just happens to have a small block in his garage. will this fit in his truck? i know they fit in s 10's because mine has one in it. but what kind of problems will we run into? will it fit where the motormounts are currently, or will we have to get them re-fabbed? i know the exhaust and that stuff will suck. but stuff like the oil pan, the fan & radiator, hooking up to the 4 speed tranny and will it actually fit w/ out cutting into the fireewall and stuff?

please enlighten me with your knowledge as i dont know jack sh*t about these trucks


----------

